
Think Confluent ends with one-size-fits all employee experience - ThinkConfluent
http://www.thinkconfluent.com
======
ThinkConfluent
Our mission is to ensure each employee in your company has the best work
experience possible.

People have very different expectations, goals and personality, and it is
challenging for managers and HR to consider everyone in their decision making.

With Think Confluent, highlighting what matters to each individual in the
company is a matter of minutes.

We are combining AI and cognitive data to help every leader to understand
better their colleagues. We accompany you in your decision making by
suggesting personalized training plans matching what your teams need the most.

Finally, we involve and empower your employees by giving them customized
training based on their work preferences and personality to help them take
action individually or collectively to improve their work experience
autonomously.

We have the vision that the only way to have successful work experience is to
design a unique tailored work experience for each employee.

If you want to register for our free private beta, please find us here:
www.thinkconfluent.com/register

